# الخلوص بين السلندر والشميز



## essamenen (22 يونيو 2011)

انا عندى استفسار متخصص بعض الشيئ 
لما الواحد بيعمل عمره للماتور ممكن الميكانبكى بيقله لازم تخرط مجارى البستم (الشميز ) وذلك لانها وسعت او تسلخت من نقص الزييت .
السؤال هو الخلوص بين السلندر و البستم والشميز بتكون كام ولما بتوسع الى حد كام لازم نخرط مجارى البستم .طبعا بغض النظر عن نقص الزيت والدخانه البيضاء وخلافه . فى صنايعه بتقول تعدى ورقه جرنال بس انا كنت عاوز اعرف كام بالضبط لان ورقه الجرنال ديه كلمه مطاطه
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (23 يونيو 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هذا الخلوص غير ثابت ويختلف من محرك لاخر ولمعرفته يجب الاطلاع على كتيب الصيانة الخاص بالعربة


----------



## atef caterpillar (25 يونيو 2011)

كل شركة عندها الخلوص الخاص باسطوناته لاكن على العموم يجب ان لايتجاوز فتحة السيجمون 0.4 mm


----------



## essamenen (25 يونيو 2011)

atef caterpillar قال:


> كل شركة عندها الخلوص الخاص باسطوناته لاكن على العموم يجب ان لايتجاوز فتحة السيجمون 0.4 mm


الف شكر على الاهتمام
انا عرفت كمان انك ممكن تهز السلندر تلاقى فيه بوش طبعا الموضوع اكبر من ذلك الخلوص بس كان استفسارى اذا فتحت الماتور علشان تغير جوان السلندر مثلا ممكن تقيس الخلوص لمجرد الاطمئنان
واكرر الف شكر على الاهتمام


----------



## atef caterpillar (26 يونيو 2011)

في هذه الحالة يمكنك قياس قطر الاسطوانة ومعرفة نسبة البري الحادثة بها ...........لاكن احسن خيار هوا معرفة نسبة ضغط كل اسطوانة بواسطة جهاز يركب في فتحة الشموع او الحاقن ويعطيك رسم بياني لنسبة الضغط في الاسطوانة


----------



## essamenen (26 يونيو 2011)

atef caterpillar قال:


> في هذه الحالة يمكنك قياس قطر الاسطوانة ومعرفة نسبة البري الحادثة بها ...........لاكن احسن خيار هوا معرفة نسبة ضغط كل اسطوانة بواسطة جهاز يركب في فتحة الشموع او الحاقن ويعطيك رسم بياني لنسبة الضغط في الاسطوانة


 اختبار الضغط لو اغطاك ان الضغط مش محطم او ان كفائه الماتور 70 % مثلا ممكن يكون طقم الشمبر عاوز يتغير والشميز سليم او الصبابات مش محكمه والشميز سليم مش دليل ان لابد من خرط الشميز


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بكِ​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك اخى عاطف على مشاركتك الايجابية 
وفقك الله


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم مثل ماذكر الاخوان ان الخلوص يختلف من محرك الى اخر حسب تعليمات الشركة المصنعة وكذلك يختلف بين محرك الديزل عن محرك البنزين وذلك لاختلاف نسبة الانضغاط بين المحركين 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## essamenen (3 يوليو 2011)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> اخي الكريم مثل ماذكر الاخوان ان الخلوص يختلف من محرك الى اخر حسب تعليمات الشركة المصنعة وكذلك يختلف بين محرك الديزل عن محرك البنزين وذلك لاختلاف نسبة الانضغاط بين المحركين
> تقبل تحياتي


 الف شكر للجميع على التكرم بالاجابه


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الفاضل الكريم essamenen

أعتقد انك يمكن ان تجد فوائد في الروابط التالية : 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128164.html
كيف تفحص اجزاء المحرك منهجيا - فحص اسطوانة المحرك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128700.html
كيف تفحص .... المكبس وحلقاته 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t53613.html
قياس انضغاط الماكينة المشاركات رقم 2 ، 7


----------



## essamenen (7 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر يا اخى العزيز على اهتمامك


----------

